# daughter 's costume



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I sewed this for my daughter it's my first attempt at a costume


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is excellant! now you won't have to give her a ride home anymore! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, now get to work sewing a Toto for her.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

How sweet! Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, Mike, and your daughter must think you're the coolest and best dad ever


----------

